

The Centripetal Web - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/10/the_centripetal.php

======
jacobscott
I find this article confusing. The first example given to support a "web is
dominated by big players" is the recent failure of bloglines and migration to
Google Reader. But RSS feeds are all about centrifugal force! The vast
majority of my feeds are full of links to all sorts of random destinations on
the web that I wouldn't have found out about otherwise.

As for wikipedia... encyclopedias are not the key feature of a bookstore.
Wikipedia may have the lock on answering "What is X?" on the web -- but the
web is (obviously?) about far more than that.

